# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Metallica, gentil chaton - Lyon (69)

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Metallica
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* Siret N° 534 468 012 0001
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 METALLICA est né mi juin 2016. ​C'est un petit chat issu de la rue.
Il  est très joueur propre et proche de ses frères MUSTANG et MOLIERE. Il  va souvent se coucher contre eux pour se rassurer.​ ​ Encore un petit  peu craintif avec l'humain mais il apprend vite qu'il ne​ ​i veut pas de  mal.
En jouant avec lui il se rapprochera petit à petit vers une confiance absolue.
METALLICA vit avec d'autres chats et ne connait pas les chiens.

Il est visible en famille d'accueil sur Millery (69)
Il est à adopter contre remboursement forfaitaire des frais vétérinaires.
Il est testé FIV/Felv négatif, primo-vacciné avec son rappel, identifié (250269645579374), vermifugé et déparasité.
Il est non LOOF de type européen

Adoption sous contrat CROC BLANC, déclarée en préfecture du Rhône sous le n° W691061376
N'hésitez pas à aller visiter notre site ou à nous contacter par email.

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc



----------


## GADYNETTE

Je te souhaite très vite une gentille famille pour la VIE

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## doriant



----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

> *ADOPTION SOS.**
> **Metallica* est né mi-juin 2016.
> Ayant grandi dans une colonie de chats, il est très craintif et ne se laisse pas approcher par les humains.Il reste toujours proche de la maison mais vous ne pourrez pas le caresser.
> Il s'entend très bien avec les autres chats. Il ferait donc un compagnon idéal pour le vôtre. Metallica ne connaît pas les chiens.


.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

